# Market Stuck at Downloading...



## preed08 (Jan 20, 2012)

With every app that I attempt to download it is stuck at downloading but it does nothing. It seems that no one else on this forum is having this issue because i cannot find any correlating stories. I am at my wits end with this, finally got ics with no issues but no new apps.


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

I had the same issue and so did someone else on here...what I did was use acme uninstaller and then re installed cm9...of course you'll lose your apps but this was the only thing I found that fixed the issue for me. Hopefully this helps

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## bcromwell (Oct 14, 2011)

Had issue with alpha 3, just rebooted and all stuck downloads procceded

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuelec (Oct 20, 2011)

This is happening on my non-ICS, Gingerbread phone just as much or more than on my TP, so this seems to be a MARKET issue and not anything to do with CM.
Seems to clear up by itself after a little while, or more readily when new things are available to download.


----------



## cptr13 (Oct 27, 2011)

I fixed this by hooking it to a pc, checking the disc through windows, then fixing the disc errors.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## bcrawford (Oct 14, 2011)

You may find some answers in this thread. I had a similar issue a while ago and it turned out not to be related to CM at all. It was a network issue at my house. I had a router running off of another router set up as different networks. Hope that helps


----------



## dekyle (Aug 24, 2011)

I too have this problem. I can't update apps either, it really really sucks. I've tried most of the fixes offered and it still doesn't work :/. Everything was perfect until I went to CM9...


----------



## preed08 (Jan 20, 2012)

dekyle said:


> I too have this problem. I can't update apps either, it really really sucks. I've tried most of the fixes offered and it still doesn't work :/. Everything was perfect until I went to CM9...


I fixed mine by reinstalliing cm9


----------



## Crosshex12 (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm on CM7 Alpha 3.5, and I had the same problem. What I did was cancel the download, and click again on the accept button. Thats how I get it to download.


----------



## slarti (Jan 23, 2012)

Make sure you're using ACMEinstaller2 and not the old ACMEinstaller to install CM9. That fixed the problem for me.


----------

